

Ikea introduces its easiest-to-assemble furniture yet - kirillzubovsky
http://www.theverge.com/e/6663416

======
Deveng
"The boards are also made of a lighter material, designed to lessen the stress
on each corner."

They just made the cheap shit cheaper and announced it as a feature. Thats
good marketing.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
That's partially true, but also just because you get less wood in your cheap
shelves, that doesn't make them less valuable.

For me, when I buy Ikea, I know it's not your top line products, but I also
know it's relatively quick to buy and assemble, and if I need to give it away
for free on Clist when I move, I won't cry about it.

Being able to buy lighter and faster-assembling furniture under the above
constraints is a plus to me. When I can afford high end furniture, that's when
I'll switch to real wood, made by real artists ...etc.

IMO

